# A3 pricing and build options are up on audiusa.com.



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Sorry--no S3 yet.


http://www.audiusa.com/models/audi-a3-sedan


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Couple things...

1) No dual tail pipes like we saw on a couple images thought to be for the US
2) the audi assist/stop and go is only 1,400$ which I'm happy to see!

Everything loaded up in it though is 45ishk though...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Holy **** we get Beluga Brown. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'm stunned to see that the 1.8T spans the entire range. 1.8 TFSI Prestige? Complete shocker.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

What does the step up to P+ from Premium get you? That will get you the following features that are optional on the Premium trim(upgrade cost at Premium level shown):

Audi MMI Navigation package ($1,900),
Cold Weather package ($500),
Aluminum Style package ($450),
Audi Music Interface ($350).

That's $3,200 of options vs. a price increase of $2,900. 

What does the step up to Prestige get you over P+? Based on the missing options on the Prestige configuration screen, the price includes the following:

Audi MMI Navigation Plus package ($2,600),
Driver Assistance package ($1,400),
Convenience Package ($750),
Bang & Olufsen ($850).

That's $5,600 in options, and the jump from P+ to Prestige is $5,900. Prestige also gets the LED headlamps as well as Sline standard, though they're not showing as options on the P+ at this time (that I can find).

No option for "black optics" at this time. No standalone option for LED headlamps or Sline. Worth noting is that a black headliner appears to be a no-cost upgrade across the board. The sport package ($500) is available for P+ and Prestige trim levels but isn't default on anything.

All of this was compiled based on the 2.0T cars, though I expect it's similar for the 1.8T lineup.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B27Vsf7ycXkpZjdMV3p4T0R1LXc/edit?usp=sharing

Hopefully this can be opened. I've set it to public with link, at least. It's just a chart that shows the pricing stratification, sort of what like Audi Canada released with the order guide.

One other thing... no Ibis White in the configurator. I suspect that, like Canada, we'll get a no-charge white on the order guide.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

I dunno maybe putting through so many scenarios through the audi.ca builder with the A3, I just find the audiusa.com a bit more confusing and harder to decide how to build what I exactly want. What I did notice however, is that pricing when optioned out, is similar to Canadian. So likely the base price of the S3 will will be quite similar in America. $43,000 before MMI and $47,000 with all the goodies (minus LED, S Sport Seats that I am looking at specifically)

The builder in Audi Canada is now broken so I can't fully confirm...when you go to Audi A3, it keeps going to A4. I was like $48,000 for an A3 now!!! WTF!!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, base pricing is actually quite different when you look at the increase from P to P+ and from P+ to Prestige in Canada vs. the US.

I'd need a $46,500 car if I want to be at $50,000 OTD. There's not much I'm willing to sacrifice from the P+ option list, though, so I'm pretty much guaranteed to want Prestige. Maybe the super sport seats will be standard with Prestige... here's hoping.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Sorry, I keep finding stuff... :laugh:

There is no Sline option. It is standard on the Prestige, and appears to be unavailable otherwise. That's probably going to chap many asses around these parts, IMO. Advanced Key is standard from P+ up. I'm just waiting for Audi to update the compare tool so that I can pull down a more comprehensive list of standards and available options.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I found this on the website. Is it as funny to others as it is to me?


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Rudy_H said:


> I dunno maybe putting through so many scenarios through the audi.ca builder with the A3, I just find the audiusa.com a bit more confusing and harder to decide how to build what I exactly want. What I did notice however, is that pricing when optioned out, is similar to Canadian. So likely the base price of the S3 will will be quite similar in America. $43,000 before MMI and $47,000 with all the goodies (minus LED, S Sport Seats that I am looking at specifically)
> 
> *The builder in Audi Canada is now broken so I can't fully confirm...when you go to Audi A3, it keeps going to A4. I was like $48,000 for an A3 now!!! WTF*!!


oooh maybe they're updating it with the S3 pricing?!


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

The DarkSide said:


> Couple things...
> 
> 1) No dual tail pipes like we saw on a couple images thought to be for the US



I wouldn't make that conclusion just yet for 2.0TQ.

1) We know 1.8T does NOT get dual tail pipe (one on each side).
2) The builder is based on the Audi.de website which does not get 2.0TQ, so it can very well be that it is just laziness in the builder.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Just played around with the builder....geez...the pricing of the US isn't really any better than Canada.

To make it worse, you need to go Prestige to get the S line...also no titanium-colored wheels for the S-line....


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> I found this on the website. Is it as funny to others as it is to me?


Are you talking about the grille differences between the car on the far left and far right?

Or the chrome mirror caps on the red one?

You mange to see stuff that my brain never registers until you hit me with it. I feel like I'm playing where's Waldo...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

:laugh:

I've got you looking way too much into it. 

I just found it funny that they photoshopped the S3 in over what was there originally- three angles of the white A3. I believe that was taken during the rooftop party for the A3 in LA. The original image had been the banner on the A3 page for the longest time, and now it's sporting the S3 as well.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

:banghead:

Dagnabit - tricked again.

This is why I started using the cars.com inventory tool to find actual pictures of vehicles (once they're on the ground). There is to much photo-shopping going on on manufacturer websites today to know what's real and what's been to the plastic surgeon.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

VWNCC said:


> I wouldn't make that conclusion just yet for 2.0TQ.
> 
> 1) We know 1.8T does NOT get dual tail pipe (one on each side).
> 2) The builder is based on the Audi.de website which does not get 2.0TQ, so it can very well be that it is just laziness in the builder.


They went to the trouble of adding "quattro" badges to the front grill and interior shots of the 2.0Ts.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Very nice - a bit earlier than expected, and really the only surprise I see is that the 1.8T powertrain is available through the entire model range. I was not expecting that. 

They've done a nice job of minimizing the standalone options which I think is a good idea, it makes logistics and ordering substantially easier. Depending on how Audi plans to subsidize these leases (or not) this car will sell very, very well.


Now, give me a manual transmission and my order goes in today.
(I had to, sorry guys.)


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

WOOOOW didnt expect a prestige 2.0T to fetch $44k, time to temper expectations, I want to be at $40k OTD otherwise this does not add up anymore in my mind....


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Hmm, so could I live with a Shiraz/Chestnut no option A3 Prestige....$43,145.

Drive select adds $550 - might be worth it at that price.

I don't really need the Tech Package - I don't do enough highway miles in traffic to warrant it. I almost never use cruise control today even on long trips


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> Worth noting is that a black headliner appears to be a no-cost upgrade across the board.


Clarification: At this time, the black headliner only works with black or chestnut seating surfaces. The titanium grey interior auto-deselects the black headliner and won't allow re-selection. Bummer.


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

This pricing definitely has me concerned about the S3. It looks more and more like the Golf R will be my next car.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

so, A3 P+ with sport (interior) package in Scuba Blue is $38k.

A4 P+ in scuba blue with sport (interior) package is $39.7k.

admitted, I'd add the black optics package to either car, but it's not shown as available on the A3 (yet.)
there's also some screwy-ness with the option pricings, two-tone leather is not going to cost $5600 any more that the exclusive package is going to cost $4600. (when did rear folding seats become 'exclusive'?, friggin Kia Rondos have that!)

Still, who's going to buy the A3 when they can get the A4 for a few dollars more per month?
is the whole strategy of the A3 to make the A4 look like a better deal by comparison? :what:


----------



## mamacheese (Jan 16, 2014)

*navigation?*

Does the Premier Plus actually come with navigation? If so, how much of a difference is there between the Navigation and Navigation Plus (is it google maps)?

With the position of the display, where would you guys put an aftermarket GPS? On the windshield? I find it hard to justify what seems to be 4.5k just to get the Navigation Plus...

Thinking of either going real basic for ~35k for the quattro with minor add-ons, or all out at 45k. Or maybe wait for a GTI, for 30k fairly well equipped (?). Decisions.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

FractureCritical said:


> there's also some screwy-ness with the option pricings, two-tone leather is not going to cost $5600 any more that the exclusive package is going to cost $4600. (when did rear folding seats become 'exclusive'?, friggin Kia Rondos have that!)
> 
> Still, who's going to buy the A3 when they can get the A4 for a few dollars more per month?
> is the whole strategy of the A3 to make the A4 look like a better deal by comparison? :what:


Where did you find the details about the seats? I guess they're taking a page out of the BMW playbook with fixed rear seat backs. :laugh:

<raises hand>

I'll buy the A3 even with the A4 being "a few dollars more per month." If I were shopping for a boat, I'd go to Bass Pro.

Hyperbole, I know- but I don't want a B-segment car.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

davewg said:


> I almost never use cruise control today even on long trips



The "regular" cruise control is standard. The optional cruise control is the adaptive version.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

FractureCritical said:


> so, A3 P+ with sport (interior) package in Scuba Blue is $38k.
> 
> A4 P+ in scuba blue with sport (interior) package is $39.7k.
> 
> ...


Very different cars. One of the biggest complaints about the A4 has always been size and relatively stodgy looks. The A3 is more nimble, compact and less spacious. It will appeal to different demos.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

mamacheese said:


> Does the Premier Plus actually come with navigation? If so, how much of a difference is there between the Navigation and Navigation Plus (is it google maps)?
> 
> With the position of the display, where would you guys put an aftermarket GPS? On the windshield? I find it hard to justify what seems to be 4.5k just to get the Navigation Plus...
> 
> Thinking of either going real basic for ~35k for the quattro with minor add-ons, or all out at 45k. Or maybe wait for a GTI, for 30k fairly well equipped (?). Decisions.


You know, I can't quite make sense of it. I started to say that the one standard on P+ contained a smaller screen, a single-color display in the instrument cluster, and no touchpad on the scroll wheel, but based on the description of the $1,900 upgrade on the Premium package for nav- the one you get standard on P+- all of that is included. I'm at a loss here, but it is a bit of a head-scratcher, seeing as you are effectively paying $4,500 for nav on the Prestige car (the $1,900 rolled into the upgrade on Premium trim, plus the $2,600 rolled into the upgrade on P+ trim in order to get to Prestige base pricing).

I sort of think they've got this thing a bit monkeyed up.

The $1,900 upgrade on Premium, standard on P+, followed by the $2,600 upgrade on P+, standard on Prestige:

*Audi MMI® Navigation package*



Audi MMI® touch with handwriting-recognition technology
Color driver information system
Audi MMI® Navigation plus with MMI® touch

*Audi MMI® Navigation plus package*



Audi MMI® touch with handwriting-recognition technology
Color driver information system
Audi connect® with six-month trial subscription
Audi MMI® Navigation plus with MMI® touch

D'oh... it's the Audi Connect. That's the difference. So apparently you can't get Connect on Premium, only Premium Plus and Prestige.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

mike3141 said:


> The "regular" cruise control is standard. The optional cruise control is the adaptive version.



Yep - I meant I didn't need the Tech Package since I have no interest in the adaptive version of cruise either. Given how much I need it based on my typical driving regular old cruise is fine for me.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Rudy_H said:


> I dunno maybe putting through so many scenarios through the audi.ca builder with the A3, I just find the audiusa.com a bit more confusing and harder to decide how to build what I exactly want. What I did notice however, is that pricing when optioned out, is similar to Canadian. So likely the base price of the S3 will will be quite similar in America. $43,000 before MMI and $47,000 with all the goodies (minus LED, S Sport Seats that I am looking at specifically)
> 
> The builder in Audi Canada is now broken so I can't fully confirm...when you go to Audi A3, it keeps going to A4. I was like $48,000 for an A3 now!!! WTF!!


There is another Build It link that seems to be working. It's on the tiop right corner of the main A3 page.


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

I think we need someone ( salesperson?) to "leak" an order guide, at this point it's the only thing that will settle the questions...


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Overall, I'm pretty pleased with the pricing for the 2.0T Premium Plus model. I wish Navigation + weren't so crazy expensive but, as such, I'll probably skip it and keep using my iPhone for navigation, especially since we will have Bluetooth audio streaming for the turn by turn directions. I do wish there were more choices for rims, though and I'm not thrilled with the US front bumper/lack of fog lights but I can't really justify springing for Prestige just to get something slightly more appealing. Here's what I'm circling around with the build:

2.0T Premium Plus
Shiraz Red Metallic/Titanium Grey
Sport Package
Driver Assistance Package
Convenience Package
B&O Sound System

Just north of $40K when all is totaled. With the ACNA 6% discount (assuming it applies), we are looking at $38.5K. Extrapolating from the A4 (Premium Plus, 6MT @ $38.2K) financing, a 48 month, 12K mile lease would be $415/mo with $1800 as the down payment. A little more than I'd like to spend monthly, but not tremendously so. I guess the trick is just seeing where Audi lands on leasing the A3. In the past, the offers for it were kind of horrible, but I have a feeling we are going to see really good offers with the new model. *fingers crossed*


----------



## mamacheese (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks Dan, this makes sense. If Premium+Navigation and P+ (w/o adding more to it) both come with the larger screen and all, then really all it would be missing is having Google Maps / Internet (I am assuming of course, that going without Audi connect is not going to get you Google Earth). 

Personally, I have no need for the Internet feature other than wanting to have Google Maps vs Garmin or whatever it is they shove in there. I find that I rarely trust non-Google GPS (old maps, not considering traffic or real world speeds, etc), and to me that makes a non-Google Maps Navigation Package fairly useless over the long run. 

I think Audi was clever to put the screen up top which makes aftermarket GPS options much less appealing (would look bad). But then if they get too clever, I will end up buying a different car (eh, probably a GTI, so VW wins still).


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

wow, $43695 for a 2.0T Prestige the way i want it (just Monsoon Gray and Sport Package). Yeah thats a little pricey; i might have to bow out of this one guys. If the Prestige on the 2.0T is this pricey, imagine what the S3 is going to be... . I could probably spend $2k more and get an Acura TLX SH-AWD with the V6.. Well then again, i dunno, for $43695, you do get a lot of stuff....


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

caliatenza said:


> wow, $43695 for a 2.0T Prestige the way i want it (just Monsoon Gray and Sport Package). Yeah thats a little pricey; i might have to bow out of this one guys. If the Prestige on the 2.0T is this pricey, imagine what the S3 is going to be... . I could probably spend $2k more and get an Acura TLX SH-AWD with the V6.. Well then again, i dunno, for $43695, you do get a lot of stuff....


*IF* we were to take the Canadian jump from 2.0 TFSI Technik to S3 Technik, we'd be looking at $47,000 base for S3 Prestige. But I don't think we can assume that, because the Canadian base pricing is quite a bit different between trims.

It _is_​ a damn well equipped car for $44,000... just saying.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> *IF* we were to take the Canadian jump from 2.0 TFSI Technik to S3 Technik, we'd be looking at $47,000 base for S3 Prestige. But I don't think we can assume that, because the Canadian base pricing is quite a bit different between trims.


$47k base for a S3 Prestige means people would just go straight for an S4. Now if they can somehow have the S3 Prestige come in at $45k, then its pretty good. As it stands, i'd probably take the 2.0T Prestige..that looks like the best deal for me.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

I just compared a 2.0T Prestige to a CLA250 4matic fully loaded. CLA came out to be $46k and change. When you look at it that way, the A3 is the much better deal.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

If I can get it into the upper $30k range with ACNA (I assume eventually it'll apply) and a little negotiation, I think I'm in.

I really want to see this compared to the Golf R though...


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> It _is_​ a damn well equipped car for $44,000... just saying.


No doubt about that. Not in the least. Even the Prestige pricing isn't bad considering - B&O, full LED, MMI NAV+ w/Audi Connect, etc...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

caliatenza said:


> *$47k base for a S3 Prestige means people would just go straight for an S4.* Now if they can somehow have the S3 Prestige come in at $45k, then its pretty good. As it stands, i'd probably take the 2.0T Prestige..that looks like the best deal for me.



Man, you jokers are seriously going to keep up with this mess. :laugh:

Any S4 I'd have is north of $55,000... and then I'm still sacrificing my size requirement.

My biggest struggle is going to be whether I ditch options to opt in on the Exclusive program if it's available at launch. I'm already going to come in over budget, but budget was set comfortably low. At this point, I'm not lopping off options just to save $5,000. This car will be in the garage at least ten years. It's got to be right.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Man, you jokers are seriously going to keep up with this mess. :laugh:
> 
> Any S4 I'd have is north of $55,000... and then I'm still sacrificing my size requirement.
> 
> My biggest struggle is going to be whether I ditch options to opt in on the Exclusive program if it's available at launch. I'm already going to come in over budget, but budget was set comfortably low. At this point, I'm not lopping off options just to save $5,000. This car will be in the garage at least ten years. It's got to be right.


lol i meant base S4 obviously  . Yeah the S4 does climb up fast when the options get tacked on.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Agreed A3 v A4 or S3 v S4 are totally different.

Size, weight, power, drive characteristics. For those interested your forum is http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?1128-S4-(B8) :laugh:


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

Dan Halen said:


> Where did you find the details about the seats? I guess they're taking a page out of the BMW playbook with fixed rear seat backs. :laugh:
> 
> <raises hand>
> 
> ...



it's listed in the description of the package, which to me implies that that it's not in the other trims (like in 2011 when they took the drob back seats off the premium trim)

if you opt for the 2-tone leather, it adds $5600 to the MSRP.

And I'm not arguing with you that the A3 might be better, but to counter with the same logic that killed the manual transmission; it's not you or me who are the big buyers of this car. those people are going to like the A3, but scratch their heads about the price difference, then pick the A4. Same thing happens with teh allroad and the Q5


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

FractureCritical said:


> it's listed in the description of the package, which to me implies that that it's not in the other trims (like in 2011 when they took the drob back seats off the premium trim)
> 
> if you opt for the 2-tone leather, it adds $5600 to the MSRP.



Wow. Yeah, I suspect there's still some editing necessary to get to the final version of the tool. :laugh:


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

Travis Grundke said:


> Very different cars. One of the biggest complaints about the A4 has always been size and relatively stodgy looks. The A3 is more nimble, compact and less spacious. It will appeal to different demos.


Iv'e never heard a complaint about the A4's size (outside of a forum) beyond the fact that the back seat is too small.

And I fail to see how an A3 looks any different from an A4 to 99% of the car buying public (And you know that)


----------



## mamacheese (Jan 16, 2014)

actually, no longer convinced that premium plus comes with any form of navigation (I don't think it's listed).


----------



## jubasa (Oct 15, 2010)

mamacheese said:


> actually, no longer convinced that premium plus comes with any form of navigation (I don't think it's listed).


I've been looking forward to this for sometime, but the Premium+ upgrade is rather underwhelming. After going through the standard features for Premium vs Premium+, it looks like the $2900 goes towards the following:

Heated side mirrors, windshield washer nozzles and front seats ($500)
Aluminum trim ($450)
Audi music interface with iPod® integration ($350)
18” 10-spoke design wheels ($800)
Audi advanced key—keyless start, stop and entry
Dual-zone automatic climate control
Twelve-way power passenger seat

The first four are options available in the Premium trim. Navigation (as you say) is not mentioned as standard in Premium+. Don't know why Audi insists on bigger wheels for summer tires.

I may just stick with the 2.0TQ Premium, add navigation, iPod interface (required for nav), heated seats, maybe the 18s with summer and call it good :thumbup:


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

i wonder how much is for the base s3 now ? w/o nav

ughhh i hope i can afford it


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Whoo, 45k loaded. Guessing a loaded S3 is 10k more. I think I may take my business elsewhere. Looks like R is my next car.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

caliatenza said:


> wow, $43695 for a 2.0T Prestige the way i want it (just Monsoon Gray and Sport Package). Yeah thats a little pricey; i might have to bow out of this one guys. If the Prestige on the 2.0T is this pricey, imagine what the S3 is going to be... . I could probably spend $2k more and get an Acura TLX SH-AWD with the V6.. Well then again, i dunno, for $43695, you do get a lot of stuff....


It is a very well equipped car at $43 but at this point I think I'm going to save the coin and go the A4 6MT Sport CPO route for about $10k less.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

mamacheese said:


> actually, no longer convinced that premium plus comes with any form of navigation (I don't think it's listed).


Oh snap. That makes complete sense. It's that you can get Nav w/o Connect on P+ or Nav w Connect on Prestige, with the latter adding a $700 premium. It's so clear now.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Canthoney said:


> Whoo, 45k loaded. Guessing a loaded S3 is 10k more. I think I may take my business elsewhere. Looks like R is my next car.


I can't foresee a $55,000 S3 without Exclusive paint. It just seems too ballsy.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I can't foresee a $55,000 S3 without Exclusive paint. It just seems too ballsy.


You can get an CLA 45 loaded for 70k basically, so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

I must note... 

- Bang & Olufsen® Sound System - $850 option on the P+ :what: I want this for Canada.... get cracking Audi Canada

- MMI is 2,600 (USA), MMI is 1,950 (CAD) but then again we are paying higher overall so it make no real difference for us.

- P+ has S-line INTERIOR for $500 but no exterior it looks like, which would make sense since its only $550

- Prestige looks like it comes with S-line exterior standard and $550 for the sport interior

- No cost black headliner, that's pretty good

I would have though the USA would have got better options, but it looks like they are worse off than in Canada, that NEVER happens so I would expect changes in the USA

Audi really needs to fix its options structure, and open up B&O in canada, and proper S-line for the USA


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Dan Halen said:


> Oh snap. That makes complete sense. It's that you can get Nav w/o Connect on P+ or Nav w Connect on Prestige, with the latter adding a $700 premium. It's so clear now.


So, it's debatable what we are actually getting as the base level MMI set up. In the European market, there seems to be MMI Radio and MMI Navigation and then MMI Navigation Plus with . In this video, you can see the start up sequence and operation for the smaller screen with MMI Radio. In others on YouTube, the system refers to itself as MMI Navigation. 

In the US configurator, the image on the screen for the Premium Plus model is MMI Navigation (plus?) before you upgrade to the Navigation Plus package. So, in theory we could be getting the default navigation system and Google Maps/touch/Audi Connect could command a $2600 premium but there's really no way to know until a dealer tells us or we see a car equipped without the Navigation Plus Package.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Travis Grundke said:


> It is a very well equipped car at $43 but at this point I think I'm going to save the coin and go the A4 6MT Sport CPO route for about $10k less.


I think the S3 is going to be out of my price range at this rate; for me its going to be between a A3 2.0T prestige or the Acura TLX. Whichever one is cheaper in the end, i'll take it .


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Weren't we talking about the RS3 (if it ever gets here) being priced at $50k? 

If the S3 gets close to $50k, I don't know how anyone can justify it over the Golf R. :screwy:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Canthoney said:


> You can get an CLA 45 loaded for 70k basically, so it wouldn't surprise me.


That's where the RS3 needs to slot in. It's well known around here that I'm smitten with the S3, but I'll be the first one to say a $55,000 S3 is just asinine.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

i'm not buying a decently loaded S3 for more than $52k. 

audi is crazy with this A3 pricing if they were planning to sell a ton of these. it aint happening.


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

i'm smitten too, if only I wasn't battling my wife that's smitten with the CLA. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Am I missing something, but does Audi not offer a chart where you can compare full features of each trim side by side?

Seems like a silly omission considering every other manufacturer seems to offer this.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> Am I missing something, but does Audi not offer a chart where you can compare full features of each trim side by side?
> 
> Seems like a silly omission considering every other manufacturer seems to offer this.


You're not crazy. It's there. The link is at the top right corner of the page if you click on "Models" on the homepage.

http://www.audiusa.com/models/compare

That said, the A3 isn't part of it yet. That's one of the first things I tried to do this morning, and its absence is why I managed to muck up the navigation stuff earlier. Reading between the lines isn't nearly as simple, especially when your head's going 90 miles an hour trying to process all of the new information.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Press release: http://audiusanews.com/pressrelease/3658/1/audi-announces-detailed-pricing-all-new-2015-a3

Audi announces detailed pricing for the all-new 2015 A3 sedan•	The A3 sedan sets new standards in the entry premium market
•	Audi showcases progressive technology, craftsmanship and performance with the Audi A3 
•	Over the next 16 months, Audi will roll out the complete A3 family, including the cabriolet, TDI clean diesel, S3 and A3 e-tron PHEVAudi of America introduces the complete pricing for the 2015 A3 sedan in both the 1.8 TFSI® and 2.0 TFSI® powertrains. The premium compact sedan offers the latest in progressive technology at a competitive price. The base MSRP for the Audi A3 1.8 TFSI will start at $29,900 and the 2.0 TFSI® will start at $32,900.

The A3 sedan will bring to the entry premium market new innovative technologies and the detailed craftsmanship found in larger flagship Audi sedans. The Audi A3 features standard leather seating surfaces and exceptional ergonomics, and offers the signature Singleframe® grille, ultra-thin retractable MMI display, available Audi drive select, 4G LTE connectivity and Bang & Olufsen® audio. The A3 will also come equipped standard with a panorama glass sunroof and bi-xenon headlights. 

In addition to the base premium package, two iconic Audi luxury packages are offered on the A3 – premium plus and prestige. Premium plus will include exclusive 18" 10-spoke-design Audi wheels, an aluminum interior package, and keyless entry for an additional $2,900. The prestige package will include everything that is offered in premium plus, and will give the A3 sedan a sportier look with the S Line® exterior kit. It will also offer the Driver Assistance package, Bang & Olufsen Sound System, Audi MMI navigation plus, Audi Connect, Convenience package and full LED headlights for $8,800. 

For superior traction and handling, the 2015 A3 2.0 TFSI will also include the legendary quattro® all-wheel drive, which distributes power to the wheels that need it most. Both engines are mated to the standard 6-speed S tronic® transmission, which provides the driver immense shifting flexibility and driving pleasure with smooth, dynamic acceleration and virtually no interruption to the power flow.

The A3 sedan will be joined later in 2014 by the recently announced Audi A3 Cabriolet, A3 TDI clean diesel, the high-performance S3 sedan and in early 2015, the A3 Sportback e-tron® gasoline electric hybrid (PHEV).


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VWNCC said:


> I wouldn't make that conclusion just yet for 2.0TQ.
> 
> 1) We know 1.8T does NOT get dual tail pipe (one on each side).
> 2) The builder is based on the Audi.de website which does not get 2.0TQ, so it can very well be that it is just laziness in the builder.


Could be. This photo is one of the ad images for the A3 on the AudiUSA homepage:










Based on the Sline package being offered only as standard trim on the Prestige, I do wonder if the 2.0T Premium and Premium Plus will see the single outlet on the left instead.

Edit: The 2.0 TFSI Premium feature list calls out "Dual exhaust outlets" as an exterior feature; if this is correct, I guess it will be independent of Sline. It is listed the same way on the 1.8 TFSI Premium, however, so I suspect they've just copied and pasted from somewhere without regard for validation.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

MaX PL said:


> i'm not buying a decently loaded S3 for more than $52k.
> 
> audi is crazy with this A3 pricing if they were planning to sell a ton of these. it aint happening.


They leaked the pricing on the S3 on Canada's site by accident, and the fully loaded was $47,000, with optional LED, S Sport and Napa Leather seats. I think that will still keep you under $50,000. Then you got the 'driver assist' items which might bring you close to the $52k. Otherwise I can't think of anything else I missed off the top my head, B&O system + Nav was part of the $47,000.

So based on what we see here, should have a fully loaded S3 for under $52k, and maybe money left over to throw in a Hungarian mail order bride


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Could be. This photo is one of the ad images for the A3 on the AudiUSA homepage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either way....

...go to Pep Boys, buy twin exhaust tips, and get it welded on if it's that big of a deal breaker. Will literally cost you under $150...


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Rudy_H said:


> They leaked the pricing on the S3 on Canada's site by accident, and the fully loaded was $47,000, with optional LED, S Sport and Napa Leather seats. I think that will still keep you under $50,000. Then you got the 'driver assist' items which might bring you close to the $52k. Otherwise I can't think of anything else I missed off the top my head, B&O system + Nav was part of the $47,000.
> 
> So based on what we see here, should have a fully loaded S3 for under $52k, and maybe money left over to throw in a Hungarian mail order bride


with all the safety nannies, not just side assist, and the sport package, the 2.0T prestige works up to a cool $45k


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*A4 is bargain now*

Wow! 40K for A3 with nav and sport pack! This is going to be hard sell starter Audi. A4 quatro 8 speed P+ with nav and sport pack is only 42K (yes, in this case only)

Scared to think about S3 pricing. Golf R here we come


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Could be. This photo is one of the ad images for the A3 on the AudiUSA homepage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dayummm I hope this is to be the case also for the Canadan Audi a3!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

crawl said:


> Wow! 40K for A3 with nav and sport pack! This is going to be hard sell starter Audi. A4 quatro 8 speed P+ with nav and sport pack is only 42K (yes, in this case only)
> 
> Scared to think about S3 pricing. Golf R here we come


Expectation seems to be for the B9 to give the A3 some room. For now, pricing seems a bit awkward, though I'd argue that the value is still there. Get north of $40,000 by much, though, and the S3 seems the better buy if pricing is in line with predictions. The power upgrade alone can't be ignored, IMO.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm not sure what Audi have in store for B9 and for next S4, but at even at 45K+ S3 does not make much sense to me. I guess we'll see. Off to ask for that much needed rase/promotion.


----------



## mamacheese (Jan 16, 2014)

wait a minute.. if you go with Premium, do you even get keyless entry? I don't mind turning a key to turn on the car, but to open the car door?? 

Seemingly impossible to get this car under 35k and not feel like something is missing...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

You'd at least have the standard Audi switchblade remote key.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

Rudy_H said:


> They leaked the pricing on the S3 on Canada's site by accident, and the fully loaded was $47,000, with optional LED, S Sport and Napa Leather seats. I think that will still keep you under $50,000. Then you got the 'driver assist' items which might bring you close to the $52k. Otherwise I can't think of anything else I missed off the top my head, B&O system + Nav was part of the $47,000.
> 
> So based on what we see here, should have a fully loaded S3 for under $52k, and maybe money left over to throw in a Hungarian mail order bride


I was thinking at most I would pay $45k for a S3 the way I wanted possibly with minor sacrifices. $45k was my max limit though. I can afford to spend more, but I don't drive cars for life so I won't pay more for that on something I know I will be trading in a 3-4+ years. I rarely keep cars past their warranty.


----------



## mamacheese (Jan 16, 2014)

thanks. whew, thought we were going back to the 90s for a second.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The configurator has some bugs--some of the feature lists have a "Missing text" bullet.

Also it's interesting to note that apparently headlight washers are standard.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Cool, I can just code those out when I modify the running lights to not completely shut down with the turn signals on. :laugh:

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Pretty sure the 2.0TQ will get dual exhaust (one on each side)....another real life pic of such.......(from nftrix's preview thread).


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

mike3141 said:


> They went to the trouble of adding "quattro" badges to the front grill and interior shots of the 2.0Ts.


The German website configurator has "quattro" badges added to the front grill and interior shots. However, Germany has NO 2.0TQ. They only have 1.8TQ, which has exhaust on one side only. 

The US website, which basically just uses the configurator as the German website....therefore doesn't show dual exhaust with one on each side for the 2.0TQ. But based on real life pics, I am pretty certain that the 2.0TQ (both US and Canadian version) will have dual exhaust with one on each side. See above pic.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

rMBA13 said:


> Dayummm I hope this is to be the case also for the Canadan Audi a3!


Pretty sure it will be the case for the Canadian A3, I am just not sure whether it is the case for the non-Sline A3 2.0TQ.


----------



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

Such a bummer you can't get the S-Line package without getting the Prestige trim. That may be a deal breaker for me.

Ideally, I'd want:

2.0T
Premium Trim
Brilliant Black
Black Leather
S-Line
Sport Package
Aluminum Style Package
Music Interface
B&O
Convenience Package
Black Headliner

I don't have any need, nor can I justify the cost of any navigation system, LED headlights, or driver aides. If I could buy what I've listed above for $37-$39K, it'd be a viable option. The way I'd spec a CLA250 or M-Sport 228i are both in that neighborhood. But I don't want to feel "bullied" into buying a car that costs $5K more than I need it to because it has options that I don't care about.

Within these confines, I'd built a P+ that'd cost $38,845, which would include a navigation system I don't want and not have the S-Line exterior. I wish I could trade the two. When I ordered my mother's 2011 3.2 P+ Q5 for her, the S-Line exterior (not full S-Line package) was automatically included because we got the bigger motor (it was the first year with the 2.0T available in the Q5), though I don't remember if a standard Premium trim 3.2 would have included the S-Line exterior. In any case, I wish the 2.0T P+ included the S-Line exterior to differentiate it from the 1.8T models.

Much mulling over to do. If the configurator is correct and no changes to the packaging are made, I'll have to see if I can live with the non S-Line exterior when they hit lots. Admittedly, I won't be in the market until mid '15 so I've got some time. As of now, my list stands as:

Audi A3
BMW 228i (M-Sport)
Mercedes CLA250 (AMG Sport Pack)
Volkswagen GTI (MK7)
Volkswagen GLI (refreshed MK6)
Volkswagen Golf R (MK7)

It feels hard to justify a $43K A3 over a $38K M-Sport 228i. All of this really makes me hope VW kills the refreshed GLI or rushes an MQB MK7 GLI to market so I could have the sporty exterior and same engine as the 2.0T A3 and save a bunch of money. Decisions, decisions... Where is my whiskey?

On another note: What the hell happened to Ibis White? I much prefer standard, more pure whites to metallic whites and wouldn't mind saving $550 either. Bummed there. So now if I do go the A3 route, I get to spend every other day washing Brilliant Black paint. Sweet.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I wouldn't sweat Ibis White too much. It isn't in the Canadian tool, either, but they say it's in the order guide. Hopefully the US will be the same way.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## aodmisery (Aug 31, 2013)

*seats*

what ever happend to the color seats they showed, they were fabric with either blue or some orange inserts, i was really hoping for those.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

if you can afford an s3 then you can afford an s4 so s4 every day of the week . if you cant afford an s3 then you aren't going a3 sedan so you go jetta. let's face facts...audi brings the s3 in a sportback and manual and suddenly the wallet opens. I hate sedans and love avants


----------



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

tcardio said:


> if you can afford an s3 then you can afford an s4 so s4 every day of the week . if you cant afford an s3 then you aren't going a3 sedan so you go jetta. let's face facts...audi brings the s3 in a sportback and manual and suddenly the wallet opens. I hate sedans and love avants


Let's face facts:
1) Your personal belief in S4>S3 is not a universal truth so let's not call that a "fact"
2) Audi of America has determined that there isn't a large enough customer base that would buy manual Sportback S3's to justify the cost of bringing it here to accomplish its ultimate goal... to sell cars at a profit and make money

I apologize if you did not mean to illustrate your second point as a "fact". You're grammar leaves some room for interpretation, and I interpret both of your points as so-called "facts", thus my retorts.


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't think the S3 pricing will be much different then what we were guessing before the A3 build page came online.

I have been playing with bmw's 2 series build page on their website as I am cross shopping the S3. My build for an M235i came out to $48,400 which is $5,300 over the starting price of the car. Then I built a 228i to the same level of features and it came out to $42,100 which is $10,000 more than its starting price.

Since the M235i comes with a lot of stuff standard the price increase (over their starting prices) was about half that of the 228i to obtain the same features. I believe this situation will be similar with Audi's pricing of the S3 and A3.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Is Homelink standard?
Did the flat bottom steering wheel get nixed?
So the Prestige is the only line with the S-Line package available and, even then, it's cosmetic only?
$550 for Drive Select and sport seats/steering on non-Prestige models? Seems like a smokin' deal, shouldn't Drive Select alone be 3x that?

I gotta say seeing the configurator in its current state just makes me scratch my head. I would drop interest if cross-shopping a BMW. It's no surprise there's an almost $37k starting price for a P+ (yes let's include the destination charges that we bust Merc's chops over for not disclosing in their $29k CLA offering). But, once a car starts getting into the 40s it better have some performance behind it. I can't do another modern VW after 20yrs of driving them or I'd consider a mk7, and my current A3 is starting to drive like it's broken, but I must wait til week 22 or whatever to see what changes will occur. Shouldn't additional wheel options come along with the real S-Line package then? Perhaps the blackout package will also.


----------



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

Chimera said:


> Is Homelink standard?
> Did the flat bottom steering wheel get nixed?
> So the Prestige is the only line with the S-Line package available and, even then, it's cosmetic only?
> $550 for Drive Select and sport seats/steering on non-Prestige models? Seems like a smokin' deal, shouldn't Drive Select alone be 3x that?
> ...


I'm assuming the flat bottom wheel just wasn't built into the configurator, but is still a go. The $550 Sport Package notes "Three-spoke multifunction sport steering wheel with shift paddles". Interesting that the standard steering wheel is a three spoke rather than the four spoke we've seen on the euro model and in the rest of the range. The fact that the sport package description calls the wheel a three-spoke. Either that's redundant if all cars get a three spoke wheel (regardless of the bottom), or the configurator is wrong and a four spoke will be standard.

It does seem that the Prestige S-Line exterior is only a body kit. Hell, it still has the base seats. So can someone please tell me why I can't have the S-Line exterior on a Premium or P+ trim? And does it need to be a forced option on the Prestige trim? I would think there are some potential customers that want a loaded Prestige car without the S-Line exterior. The more I think about this, the more I'm hoping for some inaccuracies in the configurator.

*TL;DR: Audi, give us the S-Line exterior as a standalone option on all 2.0T trim levels before we go buy BMWs.*


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

tcardio said:


> if you can afford an s3 then you can afford an s4 so s4 every day of the week . if you cant afford an s3 then you aren't going a3 sedan so you go jetta. let's face facts...audi brings the s3 in a sportback and manual and suddenly the wallet opens. I hate sedans and love avants


What an asinine statement. The S4, equipped as I would have it, is no less than 10% more than I expect an agreeable spec S3 to cost.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> Expectation seems to be for the B9 to give the A3 some room. For now, pricing seems a bit awkward, though I'd argue that the value is still there. Get north of $40,000 by much, though, and the S3 seems the better buy if pricing is in line with predictions. The power upgrade alone can't be ignored, IMO.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


It's going to be a very interesting comparison once the S3 numbers come out in terms of spending a few bucks more for an S3 v. an A3 Prestige depending on how they option out the base S3.

Yeah, the A3 and the A4 are close in price now, but as we've said most buyers (i.e. everyone not on these forums) is going to by an A4 because they'll equate the larger A4 with "better" because its the next model up.

I for one would rather drive a smaller, well equipped car than a larger model with no options.

Oh, and thanks for the tip on the model compare - I found that link; hopefully they'll add the A3 soon. It's mind-numbingly difficult to accurately figure differences between P, P+ and Prestige without it.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

Dan Halen said:


> What an asinine statement. The S4, equipped as I would have it, is no less than 10% more than I expect an agreeable spec S3 to cost.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


so, what you're saying is that an equivelant S4 would be about $4k more than a like S3, or in other words, for a monthly lease payment (most will lease) it's about $60/month more. (For comparison sake, the base price jump from S4 to S6 is more like 50%)

I get what you're saying, but why would someone want that S3 over the S4 again? 
If you're pinching $2/day, you're probably shopping in the Kia lot across the street.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

FractureCritical said:


> so, what you're saying is that an equivelant S4 would be about $4k more than a like S3, or in other words, for a monthly lease payment (most will lease) it's about $60/month more. (For comparison sake, the base price jump from S4 to S6 is more like 50%)
> 
> I get what you're saying, but why would someone want that S3 over the S4 again?
> If you're pinching $2/day, you're probably shopping in the Kia lot across the street.


Because sometimes its not always about wanting/needing/getting the bigger car for the same relative money...

Yes, I know, the S4 has more power and goes like stink, but I'm trying to get smaller, a little more efficient and maybe even a little less in your face.

Oh, and I'll take newer, more up-to-date platform, etc over the one due to be replaced in 12 months any day of the week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

FractureCritical said:


> so, what you're saying is that an equivelant S4 would be about $4k more than a like S3, or in other words, for a monthly lease payment (most will lease) it's about $60/month more. (For comparison sake, the base price jump from S4 to S6 is more like 50%)
> 
> I get what you're saying, but why would someone want that S3 over the S4 again?
> If you're pinching $2/day, you're probably shopping in the Kia lot across the street.


No S3 I'm interested in is $40,000, and surely no S4 I'd consider paying for could be had for $44,000. 

I think that "afford" word gets thrown around like we're all mortgage bankers who base affordability on what a bank is stupid enough to lend. I could "afford" to spend $2,500/month on a car, but for what? I have a monthly cost and a length of term in mind, and that's what I can afford. Any S4 I'd want is north of that. I'm not sure how many other ways to explain that.










Frankly, I don't care if "most will lease." I'm not. There's this tendency re: assumed S3/ S4 overlap to bring out the broadest brush in the bag, and as with most cases, that thing makes a bigger mess than it's worth.

Worst case scenario, I get mine, and all you naysayers are correct and Audi can't move S3s. They then discontinue the US S3 after two, maybe three model years, and all of a sudden I have something that will really hold value well. I think people take lightly that this is the B5 S4 reincarnate, and that the S4 has been eating way too much fast food over subsequent years. Market this market that, but there *are*​ people out there who want a good car smaller than the S4. Up until recently, that's not been very obtainable.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

In the interest of a semi-serious "what if," I built a 2.0T A3 with the minimum equipment that would make me almost completely content were I opting for an A3. I chose a P+ model and added the following:


Beluga Brown paint ($500),
Chestnut leather ($550),
Sport package ($550),
Convenience package ($750),
Black cloth headliner (no charge),
Bang & Olufsen ($850).

That brings the total cost to $39,395. I'd have to say that I do think $40,000 would be my ceiling for a 220hp turbo four, so going to Prestige to address the couple options that would make me 100% pleased with the car just wouldn't be an option. So what's missing from my theoretical A3 P+? I really, really wish they'd have made the Sport package a dual-level option, with the Sline bits available for another $1,000. LED headlamps would be neat, but I honestly prefer the look of the xenon units. Preference, functionally, goes to the LED lamps because the turn signal is integrated into the LED "hook" for that unit, but that's a small gripe. Lastly, and we frankly don't have confirmation of this other than Frankie saying he'd heard we would get the 7" screen as standard in all cars, I'm concerned that not checking the box for Audi MMI Nav Plus for $2,600 would stick me with the lower end 5" screen. Of all the omissions, that would probably bother me the most. Were there an option for Sline for $1,000, for example, I'd quickly drop the Convenience package and spend the money on that instead.

So, for $39,395, I'd have an A3 2.0T with which I'm 90% content. To be fair, I already had a list of things that "needed" to be changed on both of my previous cars, so... that's really not bad. Honest.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Audi didnt offer S-line on the B8 A4/A5 outside of the prestige package until MY2104 (because it was _supposed _to be the last year before the B9, so it was to entice people to buy these and not just hold out). This is actually exactly why I bought my car, because I could get S-line competition on P+ without having to spend another $4000 on crap I didnt want.

I wouldnt expect them to divorce it as it really forces your hand into spending more on something that is higher margain for them.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

jubasa said:


> I've been looking forward to this for sometime, but the Premium+ upgrade is rather underwhelming. After going through the standard features for Premium vs Premium+, it looks like the $2900 goes towards the following:
> 
> Heated side mirrors, windshield washer nozzles and front seats ($500)
> Aluminum trim ($450)
> ...


So I just got back from seeing this car at Boston Auto show will post impressions shortly, what is the biggest omission IMO is that Premium has no option for Sports Package :-(. 

I would go premium with sport package and music interface, but oooh no option for that to save some money. So really forced to do P+ with sport package but then I am not crazy about upgraded wheels and bumping past my 35 limit in retail.

Lastly where is the 5 spoke wheel they have been showing on all these A3's, the USA site does not even have it as an option on any of the trims whereas I believe Canada showed as some $800 option.

B.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

BrutusA3 said:


> So I just got back from seeing this car at Boston Auto show will post impressions shortly, what is the biggest omission IMO is that Premium has no option for Sports Package :-(.
> 
> I would go premium with sport package and music interface, but oooh no option for that to save some money. So really forced to do P+ with sport package but then I am not crazy about upgraded wheels and bumping past my 35 limit in retail.
> 
> ...


The 19" 5-spoke is not available until week 22 just like the sport suspension. Canada also does NOT have it as an option yet (it is however listed in the ordering guide for future order, but not in the configurator).


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

the LED headlights provide 2 advantages in my mind:


swiveling beam for turns
foglights

weird that the xenon cars don't come with front fog lights. the rear camera being bundled with side assist is another piece of unfortunate price gauging.

anybody know if the rear camera will have the convenience feature whereby if you wave your foot the trunk opens?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The xenon units are adaptive (side to side), no? I actually never was able to find confirmation that the LED units are adaptive, which had given the xenon another mark in its favor, IMO. Honestly, if the turn signal were integrated into the hook in the xenon, I'd probably want the xenon. While LED has its advantages, I'm sure, xenon is proven, and it looks a heck of a lot better on the front of the car in my mind. I'm an LED nut, so I surprised myself.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

02GOLFGTI1.8T said:


> the LED headlights provide 2 advantages in my mind:
> 
> 
> swiveling beam for turns
> ...


It is weird that xenon comes with front fog lights in Canada but not in the US.


----------



## v6er (Dec 18, 2000)

mamacheese said:


> Personally, I have no need for the Internet feature other than wanting to have Google Maps vs Garmin or whatever it is they shove in there. I find that I rarely trust non-Google GPS (old maps, not considering traffic or real world speeds, etc), and to me that makes a non-Google Maps Navigation Package fairly useless over the long run.


In their previous nav systems Audi used maps from NAVTEQ - the same folks who supply Garmin - which a lot of people view (or used to anyways) as the standard when it comes to GPS devices. Their maps are nothing to sneeze at. No reason not to trust it. Its what I use in my q5, and although its 4 years old - it has never guided me in the wrong direction yet.

The best thing about switching to Google maps = NO MORE MAP UPDATES NEEDED.

What I don't like about switching to google maps - no data connection - no maps unless they're downloaded before hand. If I'm in the middle of the boonies with no data connection and I haven't cached the maps before hand I'm SOL.

As far as traffic goes - I could be wrong, but I thought Audi used Sirius' traffic service even on the new A3? At least the configurator states that.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

v6er said:


> As far as traffic goes - I could be wrong, but I thought Audi used Sirius' traffic service even on the new A3? At least the configurator states that.


That's my understanding, yes- but I'd sure hope I can turn on the traffic layer on the Google Maps nav.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

So to have Nav using Google Maps, would it pair with one's cell phone or use its own radio? Either way, isn't it AT&T-only at this point and likely be an additional data expense monthly in addition to the Nav+ expense?

I also prefer Xenons to the LED setup, though it sounds like LEDs light the road more effectively. I could swear I saw somewhere that the adaptive function of the Xenons was a separate upgrade on this model.

Re A3 vs A4 comparisons, the B8 always looked and felt like a boat to me until recently. The facelift sure helped the appearance, imo. And I suspect the small difference in cost between A3 and A4 is telling of what B9 pricing will be (higher). Anyone who is interested in spending a little more for the A4 will only help reduce inventory in advance of the B9.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

To use Google Maps with the A3 you have to pair the phone with the hands free bluetooth. Then all announcements from the phone will come out of the speakers. It works great on my A3--I also tried it once with a rental Chevy Cruze. The only problem was that after each Google Maps announcement the system would announce "End of call".


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Chimera said:


> So to have Nav using Google Maps, would it pair with one's cell phone or use its own radio? Either way, isn't it AT&T-only at this point and likely be an additional data expense monthly in addition to the Nav+ expense?


My wife's allroad has its own T-Mobile SIM card that it used for Audi Connect/Google data. The A3 will presumably have its own AT&T SIM but there's also the promise that you can share data from your phone's plan. One assumes that this does not require the phone to be tethered to the car, though, but will instead just operate as another device on your account.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

nickjs1984 said:


> My wife's allroad has its own T-Mobile SIM card that it used for Audi Connect/Google data. The A3 will presumably have its own AT&T SIM but there's also the promise that you can share data from your phone's plan. One assumes that this does not require the phone to be tethered to the car, though, but will instead just operate as another device on your account.


Phones with rSAP protocol will be able to "clone" the SIM for use by the Connect system, eliminating the need for a full-time on-board SIM. The method mike3141 references is similar, but he's speaking of a simple BT link to the car. Connect is much more robust than a BT connection between phone and radio.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I was referring to a method to use Google Maps if you don't have Connect and Nav+ which will work even on Premium models without the Navigation package.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Phones with rSAP protocol will be able to "clone" the SIM for use by the Connect system, eliminating the need for a full-time on-board SIM. The method mike3141 references is similar, but he's speaking of a simple BT link to the car. Connect is much more robust than a BT connection between phone and radio.


I think this would be worth another thread...cause I got questions and don't want to flood this...feel free to break it out...

I personally DO NOT want to pay for a second data plan. So if I understand this, when we pair our phone to the Connect system, it will use that data plan by cloning our e? 
Other option I was fine with was using a BT Internet tether which I already do with my tablet when I am out of wifi. It's literally a quick click and it's tethered. 

Reason being, I have a data plan that is unlimited that I have had since I bought my 'brand new' iPhone 3 back in who knows when...it is ridiculously cheap, don't need another plan.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Rudy_H said:


> I think this would be worth another thread...cause I got questions and don't want to flood this...feel free to break it out...


Agreed


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

mike3141 said:


> To use Google Maps with the A3 you have to pair the phone with the hands free bluetooth. Then all announcements from the phone will come out of the speakers. It works great on my A3--I also tried it once with a rental Chevy Cruze. The only problem was that after each Google Maps announcement the system would announce "End of call".


You're talking about using the car's audio/BT for the guidance instructions from Google Maps on your phone, correct? The concern is to whether or not the advertised Google Maps on the A3 will require Connect (Nav+) or if the standard Nav can get the data from a paired phone. Time for a new thread


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

mike3141 said:


> I was referring to a method to use Google Maps if you don't have Connect and Nav+ which will work even on Premium models without the Navigation package.


It will actually work a bit better than this with Bluetooth streaming audio. When it's paired via Bluetooth and you have your phone selected as the car's media source, the Google voice commands will very subtly lower the volume of music streaming from your phone, play over the audio and then raise the music volume back up. The behavior you are describing is using the telephone audio of the car and the Google Maps app essentially calls itself to speak commands (thus the ended call notice each time).


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

so sportback is coming??


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

tdi-bart said:


> so sportback is coming??


e-tron only for the foreseeable future. They may decide to make changes sometime during the model cycle, but for now, that's the only sportback we'll see.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

From what I've read Google Maps on the A3 is only present with Connect. I assume the non-Connect Nav gets it's data from its hard drive.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> e-tron only for the foreseeable future. They may decide to make changes sometime during the model cycle, but for now, that's the only sportback we'll see.


Makes you wonder.... buy an A3/S3 sedan this year and next year the sportback A3/S3 arrive...... that would suck on so many levels lol


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Boosted 01 R said:


> Makes you wonder.... buy an A3/S3 sedan this year and next year the sportback A3/S3 arrive...... that would suck on so many levels lol


I could care less about that disgusting looking sportback :facepalm:


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

rMBA13 said:


> I could care less about that disgusting looking sportback :facepalm:


you hurt my feelings, do you care about the rest of us who love the sportback ? -_-


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Dan Halen said:


> e-tron only for the foreseeable future. They may decide to make changes sometime during the model cycle, but for now, that's the only sportback we'll see.


Dan, IIRC, George reported from Detroit that executives there stated we will get the Sportback TDI. My guess is that will be in the next 24 months.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Whaa?! Yeah, I missed that. Hmph.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Boosted 01 R said:


> Makes you wonder.... buy an A3/S3 sedan this year and next year the sportback A3/S3 arrive...... that would suck on so many levels lol


Nah, not really. I could get my sedan now, and if it holds up well, go back for a sportback for my wife.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

rMBA13 said:


> I could care less about that disgusting looking sportback :facepalm:


I LOL'd. :laugh:

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

I just dont get the need for a sportback hahahaha... The Q3 and Q5 look wayyy better imo


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

You have a death wish? That's the highest offense around here. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

i'm just shocked that its $45k for a loaded Prestige Model...thought it was going to be closer to 40,41...


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

Agree

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

caliatenza said:


> i'm just shocked that its $45k for a loaded Prestige Model...thought it was going to be closer to 40,41...


Same.. I was hoping that I cold get a nearly fully loaded S3 for just under 50..but guessing it will eclipse that by a fair margin.


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Now that the detail pricing is out for both the CLA250 and Audi A3 sedan, whic one will be more popular among buyers in this segnment?


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

rMBA13 said:


> Now that the detail pricing is out for both the CLA250 and Audi A3 sedan, whic one will be more popular among buyers in this segnment?


Judging by the swarm of people in and around the A3 vs the trickle of folks at the CLA in Detroit today, I'd say the A3 wins the public vote, at least amongst NAIAS attendees.


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

caliatenza said:


> i'm just shocked that its $45k for a loaded Prestige Model...thought it was going to be closer to 40,41...


Stull cheaper than a _nissan_ 370z


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

rMBA13 said:


> Stull cheaper than a _nissan_ 370z


Funny.. I was poking around on the nissan website yesterday playing with builds. I had a 2007 350Z roadster which, cheap interior aside, was a lot of fun.

If I got a 2 seater, we'd have only 1 car capable of taking our kid somewhere. But in the 2.5years we've had her (the baby) I can count on 1 hand the amount of times she's been in my car.


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

So now that we can build the car , when will the car be at the dealership.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

nickjs1984 said:


> Judging by the swarm of people in and around the A3 vs the trickle of folks at the CLA in Detroit today, I'd say the A3 wins the public vote, at least amongst NAIAS attendees.


So the car the new car that no one has seen is more popular than the one that has been at dealerships for months?


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

dmorrow said:


> So the car the new car that no one has seen is more popular than the one that has been at dealerships for months?


Judging by the way people were interacting with both vehicles, they didn't seem to have ever seen either before. That said, I do see your point.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

The DarkSide said:


> Same.. I was hoping that I cold get a nearly fully loaded S3 for just under 50..but guessing it will eclipse that by a fair margin.


yeah same here. I think the S3 is going to touch 50k most likely.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Dan Halen said:


> What an asinine statement. The S4, equipped as I would have it, is no less than 10% more than I expect an agreeable spec S3 to cost.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


40k for S3 sedan? too small for the money. Time will tell but I expect the two happiest times in one's S3 sedan life will be the day it was purchased and the day it was sold. Now on to the next thread...


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

tcardio said:


> 40k for S3 sedan? too small for the money. Time will tell but I expect the two happiest times in one's S3 sedan life will be the day it was purchased and the day it was sold. Now on to the next thread...


Yeah, I'm sure people say the same thing about a 911 or anything else similarly sized. Trolling for trolling sakes=fail.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

tcardio said:


> 40k for S3 sedan? too small for the money. Time will tell but I expect the two happiest times in one's S3 sedan life will be the day it was purchased and the day it was sold. Now on to the next thread...


Not every one wants a big car. Smaller =/= cheaper. I personally like the styling a lot more on the A3/s3.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

A premium plus, no-optioned 2.0t quattro A3 MSRP is $36,695. I just built a CLA250 and to get the same standard features included in the A3, the MSRP would be $38,555 and that's with FWD.


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Too bad we don't have the Sportback anymore*

I could really use it now with 2 kids. I'm not confident I can fit them all in the current version. I'm probably going to wait for the TDI or eTron version anyway. I really want to get another A3 though.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> A premium plus, no-optioned 2.0t quattro A3 MSRP is $36,695. I just built a CLA250 and to get the same standard features included in the A3, the MSRP would be $38,555 and that's with FWD.


compared to the CLA, the A3 is a better deal at all price points; but i thought with MQB, the pricing would have been a little bit better on the higher end.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

caliatenza said:


> compared to the CLA, the A3 is a better deal at all price points; but i thought with MQB, the pricing would have been a little bit better on the higher end.


Quite honestly, we really don't know yet. The S3 is that top end. While it seems unlikely, they could surprise us with a $41,900 base or something. Though they surprised us (or me, at least) with all three trims on the 1.8T FWD car, I fully expect that they'll clip the Premium for the S3, leaving only P+ and Prestige.


----------



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

Why did we think the S3 would start around $39K a couple months ago? That seems to be out the window now.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

BClear said:


> Why did we think the S3 would start around $39K a couple months ago? That seems to be out the window now.


That came from Audi of America who had stated they were trying to bring the S3 in at "around $39k".


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Not going to lie, I am pretty dissapointed with the pricing announced for the prestige in order to obtain the s-line exterior. Then again I have other personal career issues going on that have put any car buying on hold for at least this year. (Air Force has announced their first annual Hunger Games) Before I read about the A3 sedan, I was hooked on the A5 and now seeing the price of a prestige A3 is closed to what I can get a A5 p+ s-line competition package at military pricing, for me that would steer me towards the A5 ( I personally dont care for NAV). If I do survive the Hunger Games this year, I think I will just "go big" with the A5 and be happy.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

JOES1.8T said:


> Before I read about the A3 sedan, I was hooked on the A5 and now seeing* the price of a prestige A3 is closed to what I can get a A5 p+ s-line competition package at military pricing*, for me that would steer me towards the A5 ( I personally dont care for NAV). If I do survive the Hunger Games this year, I think I will just "go big" with the A5 and be happy.


Bingo, pulled the precise move in July (exact same car, no nav). No regrets.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Quite honestly, we really don't know yet. The S3 is that top end. While it seems unlikely, they could surprise us with a $41,900 base or something. Though they surprised us (or me, at least) with all three trims on the 1.8T FWD car, I fully expect that they'll clip the Premium for the S3, leaving only P+ and Prestige.


i was talking about the Prestige on the 2.0TQ; i didnt think it would touch $45k with everything


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Travis Grundke said:


> That came from Audi of America who had stated they were trying to bring the S3 in at "around $39k".


lets hope they will try hard enough .


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

For those counting on an ACNA discount, I asked the following question of ACNA leadership:

_What is the outlook for the A3 and S3, seeing as the current program covers MY14 vehicles, but those will be releasing shortly as MY15 vehicles?

_The answer:_

The program will stay for 2014, I do not know about next year. __We will have info on the MY15 vehicles sometime in the second quarter._

I read that to mean we can count on the early A3 buyers not getting the ACNA discount, with S3 buyers unlikely to get it if they bring the S3 earlier than August as suggested recently.


----------



## mamacheese (Jan 16, 2014)

anyone notice the Rear-passenger thorax side airbags option in premium, even though Rear-passenger thorax side airbags are already listed under standard features? what gives?


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

WHY is there no MANUAL TRANSMISSION??


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Audi opted not to send the manual trans to the US at this time.

Oh. That was rhetorical... 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Now that the general public is finding out about the existence of the A3 sedan, a new crop of disappointed manual drivers is going to start making noise. 

Just as all of us nerd manual-fanatics who had been following the past 3 years have moved onto apathy!


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

I really want to get the sports package and sound system on my A3 but I don't want to upgrade to the premium plus package because there's a lot of other features included that I wouldn't want such as the aluminum style package and cold weather package. Is there any possibility of this?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The order guide linked here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6898347-2015-A3-price-guide


says that they're only available at the Premium Plus level or higher.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Have we seen a final number on the horsepower figures for the S3 yet? It went from 296 to 270 to 290 last I recall seeing..


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

They're holding steady at “290hp estimated" lately.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I think Black Optics has been mentioned here previously. I don't think this is worth a new thread, so I'm posting it here...

I found what appears to be a Black Optics grille on ebay.de. I believe they claim it's OEM, and it better be for almost $600: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Audi-S3-Kuhl...170362907?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item258680921b

By comparison, the factory grille is only 30EUR cheaper. I guess we better hope and pray very hard for Black Optics on the S3.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Aud...185487992?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item4ac8259c78


----------



## conlson (Aug 7, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> For those counting on an ACNA discount, I asked the following question of ACNA leadership:
> 
> _What is the outlook for the A3 and S3, seeing as the current program covers MY14 vehicles, but those will be releasing shortly as MY15 vehicles?
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in hearing from the Audi sales folks on this forum regarding the ACNA discount. Has there been anything official from AoA regarding the ACNA discount for the 2015 A3 sedan? Has anyone been able to order an A3 using this discount, even though there may not be anything official from AoA at this time?


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I asked one of my local sales folks recently and he said it would be honored (the ACNA discount), fwiw.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Chimera said:


> I asked one of my local sales folks recently and he said it would be honored (the ACNA discount), fwiw.


That's up to each dealer--when my dealer was sold to another company I noticed that the ACNA pamphlets disappeared from the flyer rack.


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

ChrisFu said:


> Now that the general public is finding out about the existence of the A3 sedan, a new crop of disappointed manual drivers is going to start making noise.
> 
> Just as all of us nerd manual-fanatics who had been following the past 3 years have moved onto apathy!


"Oh, your scars have almost finished healing?"

*RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIP*

"There you go, time to bleed again. Have some salt while you're at it"


----------



## mamacheese (Jan 16, 2014)

*AMI vs no AMI*

Was looking over the options again -- does anyone know how the car will be in Premium trim w/o the audio music interface (AMI)? Will it just have aux input instead? 

I suppose the AMI just gives you access to your music on screen -- does this work outside of the Music App? (e.g., for pandora) If not, wouldn't haven't an SD card do just about the same? Clearly if the interfaces were being preserved for other apps that's another story all together


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

You'd have A2DP bluetooth streaming......


----------



## mamacheese (Jan 16, 2014)

I'd assume that a physical connection will be slightly higher quality though, and curious if there is still a physical connection via aux without AMI. This is something that's not stated in any of the online materials I have seen.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

A2DP is much higher quality than AUX in.


----------



## mamacheese (Jan 16, 2014)

thanks nickjs1984 -- any source on this? My understanding is that while aux is analog, A2DP/bluetooth is lossy?


----------

